# Barreno



## Ahrk

El barreno se refiere a un agujero hecho con la broca de un taladro, hablando en términos mecánicos. ¿Cuál sería su correcta traducción al inglés? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Caliban

This might help:
http://esl.proz.com/kudoz/988151
http://books.google.com.pe/books?id...tol4UY_&sig=1HNlLCtPOF72DQjuMAoKf0ZOCXs&hl=es


----------



## Ahrk

Thanks Caliban, looking at the second link I assume "borehole" is the term I was looking for.

You really helped me a lot!


----------



## Caliban

Anytime Ahrk


----------



## sonnivio

Cómo se dice barreno en inglés?
En un contexto geolótico o minero.  Son unas barras de metal que utilizan los mineros para desatar las rocas, una vez que se ha blasteado o explosionado.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Sonnivio:

hemos fusionado tu hilo con otro ya existente y relativo a "*barreno*". Ojalá te ayude.

Saludes.


----------



## sonnivio

Estimados,
barreno no es un hole, es una barra que se desata la roca.  Quisiera saber cómo se dice esto en inglés.
gracias,


----------



## Araeldaiel

I think it could be "borer = Common term for rock-cutting drill" or "auger = a tool having a helical shaft that is used for boring holes into the ground and removing the loosened soil"... 


Could this be what you're talking about?
Regards.


----------



## sonnivio

gracias, borer me parece ok.
saludos,


----------



## gimme.junkmail

Si se trata de "barrenos de detonación" (para una voladura), me parece que el término correcto es "blast hole".


----------

